# Official: Philips debuts 9000 TVs with Ambilight



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anybody own a Philips? I would like to know how good the quality is on their tv's. 

Reason I ask is that I am familiar with Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba, Sharp, etc. but I don't see Philips at any of the big box retail stores around me.. 

Do they even sell in the U.S.?


----------

